# Boudoir Hotel Room (NSFW)



## cauzimme (Nov 13, 2016)

Hello guys I had a 2 boudoir photoshoots this weekend, and there's one image in particular, i'm actually in love with (first one) , so I wanted to share.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 13, 2016)

Very nice.  Great lighting in all of these!


----------



## Destin (Nov 13, 2016)

Strong set, but number 1 is incredible! I love the colors, lighting, and lines. 

Great work!


----------



## Granddad (Nov 14, 2016)

Up to your usual standard. 
#1 and #4, very different but equal 1st prize in my opinion.


----------



## Frank F. (Nov 14, 2016)

I love the way you make the skin look. Great tonality!


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 14, 2016)

Real nice light. #1 has everything but #4 is my favorite.


----------



## otherprof (Nov 14, 2016)

cauzimme said:


> Hello guys I had a 2 boudoir photoshoots this weekend, and there's one image in particular, i'm actually in love with (first one) , so I wanted to share.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Great set, but I found what is behind her head in 4 distracting.


----------



## cauzimme (Nov 14, 2016)

Frank F. said:


> I love the way you make the skin look. Great tonality!


 Thank you, some curves and some frequency separation


----------



## Rick50 (Nov 14, 2016)

#1 is awesome!


----------



## FITBMX (Nov 14, 2016)

Wonderful set! But #1 and #4 are insanely good, I just love them so much!!!


----------



## FITBMX (Nov 14, 2016)

Number 4 is nominated for POTM! It is well worth this to me!!!

November 2016 Photo of the Month Nominations


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 15, 2016)

Great set!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 15, 2016)

I agree about #4, there's also chrome by her wrist, and near her shoulder - that creates shapes that are noticeable and visually distracting. I learned to go for a 'clean' background meaning no things sticking up into the picture especially if they're high contrast in light and dark (move around, change the vantage point, and/or move the subject).

I love love love the use of the arc of the lamp against the stripes, I'd just have moved those pillows and maybe the chair lower left. If something doesn't frame the subject or work in the shot, then it probably needs to be out of the frame. In one the light is catching the seams in the lace (I couldn't tell at first what the dark lines were) so maybe that angle could have been adjusted.

I don't know in the next one what that lettering is but it needs to either be in the picture and readable or kept out of the frame. I'd think about the black pillow and the board under her, should it be under her or moved or positioned differently? Probably the kind of thing to think about how to use it or how it looks arranged best.


----------



## ngcheehan (Nov 19, 2016)

Love it.. [emoji122] 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## JoeW (Nov 19, 2016)

I'd given you comments on #1 earlier.  For some reason I can't view #2 and #3.  I love #4 except for the shower head coming out of her head.  Lighting and the tone of the lighting is excellent in these photos--you have come so far in this area (where originally your light tended to be harsh).  Love the poses and the feel to the shots.  Now...the next thing that I think you can work on (especially since you shoot in a lot of hotel rooms or outside) is visual clutter.  You can either use DoF or lighting to create separation and minimize it.  Or compose the shot to reduce the distraction and clutter.  That would be my next suggestion for you to work on.  That said, I just LOVE to see that you've started a thread with new work.


----------

